# 12 year old Arabian critique [BIG pictures]



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi! I just wanted a critique of my new arabian, Diamond. He's a sweetie. We had a problem today, but he was perfect otherwise. 














































And just because it's cute:


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh, this is the wrong forum. I'm so sorry! How do I move it?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He's really nice, I like that he has substance. What is his breeding/bloodlines?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I will critique him!


He is a lovely chesnut!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Is he purebred? His head looks Saddlebred-y to me.


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you all! The previous owner says he was purebred. She has not sent the papers yet though. His registered name is LCA Diamond if anyone knows anything! His head DOES look saddlebred-y though. He holds his tail high and everything like an arabian though.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I wasn't able to locate him on allpreedpedigree. Would love to see what his bloodlines are. I don't really see any Saddlebred characteristics tho, Saddlebreds are typically very leggy and longer in the back. Perhaps he is Polish-bred Arabian?


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi! Okay, I emailed the owner and she is going to try to send the papers soon, but she told me his sire and dam. His sire is LCA Barac, a black egyptian arabian, and his mother was Koweta Fancydance, a chestnut polish arabian. 

Also, since this is in the horse colours and genetics, why would he have so many white hairs in his coat? I've been told he's not greying. I was just wondering if that's a colour or anything. The pictures don't pick it up well but there are lots of white hair.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I don’t know anything about Arab horses, but, regarding his head, I lived with a tribe or Bedouin Arabs in Jordan, and many of them had pure bred Arab horses, most of them had a head that looked pretty much like his, I think I only saw one with the funny dish face that seems to be popular for Arab horses.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

nyaps said:


> Also, since this is in the horse colours and genetics, why would he have so many white hairs in his coat? I've been told he's not greying. I was just wondering if that's a colour or anything. The pictures don't pick it up well but there are lots of white hair.


Random white hairs are common on lots of horses. They seem particularly common on red (chestnut) horses.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, white hairs can pop up, you see them fairly often on Arabians.


----------



## miarabianversatility (Oct 16, 2012)

In Arabians a parent has to be black (non homozygous), chestnut or grey to get a Chestnut. Being you said one parent was Straight Egyptian(SE) and black is where thoes white hairs are comming from. This tends to be more common in SE Arabs. I have a SE Chesnut Sabino who is white flecked, mother was a bay but dad was black till about 5 then started going grey.

Arabian color genes are different from the rest of the horse world, white markings, rabicino, or sabino markings are not caused by "pinto genes". Arabians do not carry that gene at all.

But hope this helps a bit. And his polish lines show through...his body especially.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

miarabianversatility said:


> In Arabians a parent has to be black (non homozygous), chestnut or grey to get a Chestnut. Being you said one parent was Straight Egyptian(SE) and black is where thoes white hairs are comming from. This tends to be more common in SE Arabs. I have a SE Chesnut Sabino who is white flecked, mother was a bay but dad was black till about 5 then started going grey.
> 
> Arabian color genes are different from the rest of the horse world, white markings, rabicino, or sabino markings are not caused by "pinto genes". Arabians do not carry that gene at all.
> 
> But hope this helps a bit. And his polish lines show through...his body especially.


Your post is almost entirely incorrect, and thus unhelpful. Please feel free to read up on what genes Arabians have - they may have a very limited number, but those are the same as those genes in other breeds.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

What part of that post was incorrect? I found it to be quite accurate actually. The Egyptian-bred Arabians actually are responsible for most of the rabicano coloring we see in Arabians. I've owned/been involved with Arabians since the 1960's. Arabians do not carry the pinto gene.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Remali there is more than one type of pinto gene out there. ALL white on a horse is either caused by a "pinto" gene, LP or PATN, and arabians sure as heck don't have the last two but they DO have multiple pinto genes.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Remali said:


> What part of that post was incorrect? I found it to be quite accurate actually. The Egyptian-bred Arabians actually are responsible for most of the rabicano coloring we see in Arabians. I've owned/been involved with Arabians since the 1960's. Arabians do not carry the pinto gene.


Which "pinto" gene are you talking about? Because there are dozens: testable - tobiano, frame, splash 1, splash 2, splash 3, sabino 1, 5 strains of dominant white; untestable at present - at least one more splash, at least one more sabino, rabicano, and at least 6 more dominant white strains.

Arabians are known to have sabino, but a currently untestable strain. They also probably have splash, but as I haven't seen any Arabians being tested I can't tell you if it is splash 1 or a different strain that doesn't have a test yet. Arabians have rabicano too, and at least one of the dominant white strains are in Arabians. 

So please, which "pinto" gene are you referring to?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I am referring to tobiano and overo.

I don't consider rabicano and sabino as true "pinto". Especially rabicano.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Which overo? There are multiple pinto patterns within the "overo family" and sabino happens to be one of them...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LCA Diamond born 3/1/99, AHA # 598032. Hope you get his papers soon.


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you sooooo much for that, Dreamcatcher! I'm a little confused because the owners told us he was twelve, but I guess thirteen isn't bad.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Unless I'm looking at a certain horses paperwork, I frequently get my ages wrong by a year or 2, so I wouldn't hold that against them, especially since he's not a breeding animal.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Chestnuts and sorrels tend to get scattered white hairs as they get older. He reminds me of my friends horse, Taj. He was Polish bred with Bask lines.


----------

